# GCI Turf Sprayer Nozzle Assembly



## LawnSolo

CenlaLowell said:


> I also have the GCI turf nozzle which you can use but it's 100$


I'm very interested on buying the GCI nozzle but I haven't been able to see a picture or a video of how it works. I have 20,000 sq ft and would love to buy one of those.

Would you mind posting a picture of it and also how much do you like the nozzle? Every time I use my 4 gals back sprayer takes me easily like 6 hours or more.

-Thanks in Advance!


----------



## CenlaLowell

LawnSolo said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the GCI turf nozzle which you can use but it's 100$
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very interested on buying the GCI nozzle but I haven't been able to see a picture or a video of how it works. I have 20,000 sq ft and would love to buy one of those.
> 
> Would you mind posting a picture of it and also how much do you like the nozzle? Every time I use my 4 gals back sprayer takes me easily like 6 hours or more.
> 
> -Thanks in Advance!
Click to expand...

When I get home again I will do that for you. I think he was trying to patent it, I guess, so that's why he never put a picture of it up. That's my thinking anyhow, but most people will like the nozzle assembly. I use it for everything except herbcides. The spray pattern is eight feet wide so I can usually do my yard in about twenty minutes.


----------



## LawnSolo

CenlaLowell said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the GCI turf nozzle which you can use but it's 100$
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very interested on buying the GCI nozzle but I haven't been able to see a picture or a video of how it works. I have 20,000 sq ft and would love to buy one of those.
> 
> Would you mind posting a picture of it and also how much do you like the nozzle? Every time I use my 4 gals back sprayer takes me easily like 6 hours or more.
> 
> -Thanks in Advance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I get home again I will do that for you. I think he was trying to patent it, I guess, so that's why he never put a picture of it up. That's my thinking anyhow, but most people will like the nozzle assembly. I use it for everything except herbcides. The spray pattern is eight feet wide so I can usually do my yard in about twenty minutes.
Click to expand...

Thank You good sir! Spraying in few minutes would be my dream. I normally take a day off so I can spray my lawn


----------



## LawnSolo

FYI, I ordered one from GCI after reading reviews. I think this is exactly what I needed.


----------



## CenlaLowell

LawnSolo said:


> FYI, I ordered one from GCI after reading reviews. I think this is exactly what I needed.


I believe you will like it alot. Tomorrow evening I will start a new thread talking about the nozzle, Ware suggestion. Never know someone may have a idea that we can use to get an even wider spray pattern.


----------



## LawnSolo

This is awesome! When I bought it, it came with a video on how to use it. I don't know if it's under NDA or something. I didn't see any wording on that nor was advised not to share the information so I'm going to share it here as I struggled big time trying to find this information. Pete from GCI is doing a great service to all of us that can't afford buying industrial equipment 

BTW, he is using the same sprayer I have. I can't say enough how great the Sprayer Plus brand is. I already bought a second one and the manual sprayer as well. Also their support is top notch. One of my sprayer came with a o-ring looking like it had a crack. I emailed them about the issue and within few minutes they replied and sent me a new part at no cost in 2 days.

[Pete requested that links to his unlisted videos be removed]

Mods: If this breaks any rules, please let me know or feel free to delete it.


----------



## g-man

@LawnSolo it is an unlisted YouTube video and it is not set to private. I think you are good and I see no rules broken.


----------



## LawnSolo

g-man said:


> @LawnSolo it is an unlisted YouTube video and it is not set to private. I think you are good and I see no rules broken.


Thank You good sir! I just want to help those looking for this solution as much as I did. Also I want to make sure I'm not hurting GCI Pete. I love the guy!

I haven't received the product but I'm eager to try it out and see how long it will take me to spray the whole lawn. I was almost to the point I was going to opt for just granular products as it was becoming pretty harsh on me to be spraying 20k sq ft


----------



## g-man

After looking at the video, it is a teejet nozzle($2.05). The nozzle is designed for 40in wide pattern and not recommended for contact products. It seems like it is used upside down (pointing up instead to the ground) to get more spread that 40in.

My biggest concern with this nozzle and how it is being used is around the ratio between product and carrier. If you are spray kelp or something that coverage of the leaf is not important, then it should work. I would not use it for foliar applications since there is not enough carrier to ensure the leaf blades get the coverage and the correct concentration of active ingredient (ai).


----------



## CenlaLowell

g-man said:


> After looking at the video, it is a teejet nozzle($2.05). The nozzle is designed for 40in wide pattern and not recommended for contact products. It seems like it is used upside down (pointing up instead to the ground) to get more spread that 40in.
> 
> My biggest concern with this nozzle and how it is being used is around the ratio between product and carrier. If you are spray kelp or something that coverage of the leaf is not important, then it should work. I would not use it for foliar applications since there is not enough carrier to ensure the leaf blades get the coverage and the correct concentration of active ingredient (ai).


This is why I don't spray herbcides with it, but everything else I've had no problems. Some people including Pete says carrier isn't that important rather if you use 1gal/1k or 32qt/1k. Maybe I'm not understanding.


----------



## LawnSolo

g-man said:


> After looking at the video, it is a teejet nozzle($2.05). The nozzle is designed for 40in wide pattern and not recommended for contact products. It seems like it is used upside down (pointing up instead to the ground) to get more spread that 40in.
> 
> My biggest concern with this nozzle and how it is being used is around the ratio between product and carrier. If you are spray kelp or something that coverage of the leaf is not important, then it should work. I would not use it for foliar applications since there is not enough carrier to ensure the leaf blades get the coverage and the correct concentration of active ingredient (ai).


Interesting point. Do you think the it will need higher PSI for this to happen?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ok I'm back. The nozzle is a floodjet.



The trim nozzle is XRC 8008 I believe



The nozzle body



You will achieve a 7.5-8foot pattern will this assembly I love using it for fungicide, insecticide, and liquid fertilizers. If you have a lot of open spaces you will love it.

@Ware 
@g-man 
@LawnSolo

What do you all think?


----------



## kevreh

I've used that nozzle for the green county products, PGR, and fungicide. Can't say I've had adverse effects, but the spray that nozzle puts out isn't very even. Sort of like a lot of water droplets vs. a consistant blanket of spray. But if Pete's happy with it, who am I to say :?

Has anyone else, using the Sprayers Plus sprayer, had issues with priming? Sometimes it takes a while to get the sprayhead to put out a good amount. End up having to take it apart, rinse it,, and put back on. As far as I can tell, there's no solids getting in there.


----------



## CenlaLowell

kevreh said:


> I've used that nozzle for the green county products, PGR, and fungicide. Can't say I've had adverse effects, but the spray that nozzle puts out isn't very even. Sort of like a lot of water droplets vs. a consistant blanket of spray. But if Pete's happy with it, who am I to say :?
> 
> Has anyone else, using the Sprayers Plus sprayer, had issues with priming? Sometimes it takes a while to get the sprayhead to put out a good amount. End up having to take it apart, rinse it,, and put back on. As far as I can tell, there's no solids getting in there.


To prime mine I remove the wand and cut the pump on. after I get water out the trigger assembly I reinstall the wand. Never had any trouble out of it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

This is the nozzle according to teejet page.


I wonder if this assembly could be made even better with other nozzles?


----------



## LawnSolo

CenlaLowell said:


> @Ware
> @g-man
> @LawnSolo
> 
> What do you all think?


Thanks for sharing. Yeah, I wonder if you really need the extra pressure to get that even output



kevreh said:


> I've used that nozzle for the green county products, PGR, and fungicide. Can't say I've had adverse effects, but the spray that nozzle puts out isn't very even. Sort of like a lot of water droplets vs. a consistant blanket of spray. But if Pete's happy with it, who am I to say :?
> 
> Has anyone else, using the Sprayers Plus sprayer, had issues with priming? Sometimes it takes a while to get the sprayhead to put out a good amount. End up having to take it apart, rinse it,, and put back on. As far as I can tell, there's no solids getting in there.


I haven't have any problems. I have the 2 gal and 4 gals however I here is a video that could help


----------



## g-man

CenlaLowell said:


> Some people including Pete says carrier isn't that important rather if you use 1gal/1k or 32qt/1k. Maybe I'm not understanding.


I understand Pete opinion and it seems to work for him, but I prefer to follow the product label. I understand the risks and compromises being made and I would not do it on all products.


----------



## g-man

LawnSolo said:


> Interesting point. Do you think the it will need higher PSI for this to happen?


To make what happen? To get more gallons/M? If so you will need to switch to a higher gpm color nozzle. This will then need a pump capable of providing that gpm. Lastly, you will still have the compromise of drop size and even coverage of using a nozzle as it was not designed for.


----------



## Ware

So it's a Turbo FloodJet TF-VS4 nozzle (also available in polymer). You can see the optimum spray height/nozzle spacing on the lower right side of the catalog page:

​
I think it's worth noting that Turbo FloodJets are generally not recommended for use with contact products:








The Quick TeeJet Cap for that nozzle is a 25600-6-NYR:








The nozzle body is a QJ8355-1/8-NYB. The inlet threads are 1/8" NPT. Beyond that is whatever elbows and adapters that are necessary to connect it to your wand in the desired orientation.


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Ware
> g-man
> LawnSolo
> 
> What do you all think?


I can understand the appeal, but most of my broadcast spraying is with foliar/contact products (e.g. PGR, iron, etc.), so it's not for me.


----------



## LawnSolo

There goes my dream down in flames


----------



## LawnSolo

Going back to this topic 

@Centalowell
@Ware 
@g-man
What would you do or what nozzle would you buy to make this a better 2.0 solution?
I'm thinking on getting different nozzles and try if the original doesn't meet my expectations


----------



## Ware

LawnSolo said:


> There goes my dream down in flames


Sorry, not trying to discourage anyone from buying/building/using one - it just doesn't really suit my needs. :thumbup:


----------



## 7474

I wish I would've held out until today. I saw the video and was breaking it down like game film trying to figure out how it was made....reverse engineering! Would've saved myself a good bit of time, but saw the video and couldn't wait to figure it out on the cheap. I found the same info regarding the nozzle not being ideal/not even rated for contact application.

As others have stated, Pete's experience is not to be discounted. However, I also don't discount the engineers (not trains)that developed these nozzles and rated them for various applications.


----------



## LawnSolo

7474 said:


> I wish I would've held out until today. I saw the video and was breaking it down like game film trying to figure out how it was made....reverse engineering! Would've saved myself a good bit of time, but saw the video and couldn't wait to figure it out on the cheap. I found the same info regarding the nozzle not being ideal/not even rated for contact application.
> 
> As others have stated, Pete's experience is not to be discounted. However, I also don't discount the engineers (not trains)that developed these nozzles and rated them for various applications.


I was trying to do the same just out of curiosity of how much it would cost me if I made my own version adding a different nozzle just for the heck of Science :mrgreen:


----------



## g-man

LawnSolo said:


> What would you do or what nozzle would you buy to make this a better 2.0 solution?


I would use a chapin 2 nozzle wand to get 40in instead of 20 of one nozzle. That should cut your walking in half, but it won't get you 8ft. Like I said above, non critical stuff (humic), then Pete solution should be ok.

More info here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5390


----------



## 7474

g-man said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do or what nozzle would you buy to make this a better 2.0 solution?
> 
> 
> 
> I would use a chapin 2 nozzle wand to get 40in instead of 20 of one nozzle. That should cut your walking in half, but it won't get you 8ft. Like I said above, non critical stuff (humic), then Pete solution should be ok.
> 
> More info here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5390
Click to expand...

Leave the Chapin nozzles or swap out? Thanks.


----------



## g-man

I prefer to use the teejet nozzles. Make sure you have the cf valves there. See the link below.

Since the wand is 20in apart, then you will meet the design criteria from the teejet documentation.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=368


----------



## 7474

g-man said:


> I prefer to use the teejet nozzles. Make sure you have the cf valves there. See the link below.
> 
> Since the wand is 20in apart, then you will meet the design criteria from the teejet documentation.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=368


Thanks for the reply.

I thought CF valves were only needed on manual sprayers not the battery Chapin models?


----------



## g-man

Thse valves will prevent leakage/drips. There is more volume of liquid in the longer wands and two holes (air goes in thru one and liquid out the other one). You could build it without them, but I prefer not to leak (stains on concrete).

FYI, I have not build one of these, but I would use the CF valves if I did.


----------



## 7474

g-man said:


> Thse valves will prevent leakage/drips. There is more volume of liquid in the longer wands and two holes (air goes in thru one and liquid out the other one). You could build it without them, but I prefer not to leak (stains on concrete).
> 
> FYI, I have not build one of these, but I would use the CF valves if I did.


I ordered these last night.....

http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html

Found them to be cheaper than the CF valves; 3 of them for less than a CF valve. Hopefully, I got the correct product for my application? I also got a selection of nozzles and the corresponding caps.


----------



## CenlaLowell

LawnSolo said:


> Going back to this topic
> 
> @Centalowell
> @Ware
> @g-man
> What would you do or what nozzle would you buy to make this a better 2.0 solution?
> I'm thinking on getting different nozzles and try if the original doesn't meet my expectations


I have alot of different nozzles, so just order the ones the line up with what your trying to accomplish. I order them just to try them out and calibrate them. There cheap, so have fun with it. This is what I ordered today.





I'm going to try different floodjets to see if I get a better dispersement.


----------



## g-man

@7474 Those are check valves (10 psi cracking pressure per the description). It should work.


----------



## 7474

g-man said:


> @7474 Those are check valves (10 psi cracking pressure per the description). It should work.


Thanks for the reply.

I assumed they functioned/were check valves. Especially liked that I could get 3 for less than the cost of 1 DFW wand check valve (used his thread as a reference last night along with my film breakdown).


----------



## Ware

7474 said:


> ...I assumed they functioned/were check valves. Especially liked that I could get 3 for less than the cost of 1 DFW wand check valve (used his thread as a reference last night along with my film breakdown).


The TeeJet diaphragm check valves should work fine for you. That is what most people use when setting up a boom sprayer. The advantage of a CF Valve is that they also regulate pressure on the top end - something you shouldn't have to worry about with a battery powered sprayer. :thumbup:


----------



## LawnSolo

CenlaLowell said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to this topic
> 
> @Centalowell
> @Ware
> @g-man
> What would you do or what nozzle would you buy to make this a better 2.0 solution?
> I'm thinking on getting different nozzles and try if the original doesn't meet my expectations
> 
> 
> 
> I have alot of different nozzles, so just order the ones the line up with what your trying to accomplish. I order them just to try them out and calibrate them. There cheap, so have fun with it. This is what I ordered today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try different floodjets to see if I get a better dispersement.
Click to expand...

You are tha man!


----------



## N LA Hacker

Is the 3/8" diaphragm valve the correct one for the chapin wand or is it the 11/16"-16 valve?


----------



## dongdong

If i was to get the GCI nozzle, according to the calibration video, if i'm spraying a soil conditioner at a rate of 4 oz per gal / , the new formula would be to mix that 4 oz in 1/2 gal / 1000sq ft of water? basically doubling the amount or product?


----------



## 7474

N LA Hacker said:


> Is the 3/8" diaphragm valve the correct one for the chapin wand or is it the 11/16"-16 valve?


Yes, 3/8". Just received it today. Worked perfectly, no drips


----------



## N LA Hacker

7474 said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 3/8" diaphragm valve the correct one for the chapin wand or is it the 11/16"-16 valve?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 3/8". Just received it today. Worked perfectly, no drips
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update.


----------



## 7474

7474 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thse valves will prevent leakage/drips. There is more volume of liquid in the longer wands and two holes (air goes in thru one and liquid out the other one). You could build it without them, but I prefer not to leak (stains on concrete).
> 
> FYI, I have not build one of these, but I would use the CF valves if I did.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered these last night.....
> 
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html
> 
> Found them to be cheaper than the CF valves; 3 of them for less than a CF valve. Hopefully, I got the correct product for my application? I also got a selection of nozzles and the corresponding caps.
Click to expand...

@SCGrassMan

Figure u probably already found a way to connect to your wand but if you're still looking....I have the 24v chapin and this worked for me with stock wand.


----------



## TommyTester

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm going to try different floodjets to see if I get a better disbursement.


Knowing what we know about the 110 degree TeeJets, spacing them 20" high and using 20" row widths in order to get good uniformity, I don't understand the logic of using these Floodjets on a wand. Here is what TeeJet recommends on FloodJets:



If GCI is preaching using a 12" nozzle height with this nozzle, this chart implies you should have a row spacing of *10 inches*, not 4-6 feet!

The funny part is with 10-inch wide rows you will walk twice the distance to cover an area properly, and thus twice the time, vs. using a normal 110 degree nozzle like a Turbo TeeJet. :nod:


----------



## LawnSolo

I just received the GCI nozzle. I will give it a try this weekend and see how it works.


----------



## CenlaLowell

TommyTester said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try different floodjets to see if I get a better disbursement.
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing what we know about the 110 degree TeeJets, spacing them 20" high and using 20" row widths in order to get good uniformity, I don't understand the logic of using these Floodjets on a wand. Here is what TeeJet recommends on FloodJets:
> 
> 
> 
> If GCI is preaching using a 12" nozzle height with this nozzle, this chart implies you should have a row spacing of *10 inches*, not 4-6 feet!
> 
> The funny part is with 10-inch wide rows you will walk twice the distance to cover an area properly, and thus twice the time, vs. using a normal 110 degree nozzle like a Turbo TeeJet. :nod:
Click to expand...

I'm not real technical on this stuff yet, so all I can say is if your spray an eight foot pattern, watch the video, and someone follow what you are saying I'm almost certain you be over applying what ever product you are spraying


----------



## Ware

TeeJet nozzles definitely rely on some degree of overlap to achieve uniform distribution, but I think it ultimately comes down to the end user's expectations of what is _good enough_.

Similarly, there are irrigation systems installed every day that do not achieve proper head-to-head spacing/coverage because there will always be people who think the system is doing its job if the grass is getting wet.

Fortunately, we each get to decide what is _good enough_ to meet our needs.

My old Earthway push sprayer used the FloodJet-style nozzles and it did alright, but I'm sort of to the point where I don't have any reason to _not_ use a boom and TeeJet's recommended nozzle types/spacing.

:thumbsup:


----------



## cnet24

Agree with @Ware . A lot of discussion on nozzles and spray patterns the last few days. At the end of the day, are you getting the end result you want to achieve? Yes, we want to get to this end result as "optimal" as possible, but if you are getting the preferred outcome (think PGR) via a responsible application method, that's good enough for me.


----------



## LawnSolo

So I finally tried the GCI nozzle.


















I would say, Yes, it could spray up to 7 or 8 feet wide but it did not translate on the grass. I think 4 feet spray wide was my happy spot.

All in all I was able to complete 20K in roughly 2 hours (The biggest time waster was me mixing the liquids) vs. 6+ hours it used to take me with other nozzles.


----------



## g-man

It would be nice if someone (eg @TommyTester ) could measure the distribution this nozzle as it is been used (pointing up instead of down). I would also guess that drift will be horrible with it.


----------



## TommyTester

g-man said:


> It would be nice if someone (eg @TommyTester ) could measure the distribution this nozzle as it is been used (pointing up instead of down). I would also guess that drift will be horrible with it.


I'll do it.


----------



## TommyTester

LawnSolo said:


> So I finally tried the GCI nozzle.


Can you measure the GPM with this nozzle/sprayer so when I run a test I'll make sure to cover your case?

What overlap did you end up using? Did you do it all in one pass?


----------



## LawnSolo

TommyTester said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally tried the GCI nozzle.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you measure the GPM with this nozzle/sprayer so when I run a test I'll make sure to cover your case?
> 
> What overlap did you end up using? Did you do it all in one pass?
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I don't have the means to measure GPM but if it helps, the sprayer model is Sprayer Plus 105E

I did one pass.


----------



## N LA Hacker

@LawnSolo Sure you do. All you need is a measuring vessel and a stopwatch. All you need for the measuring vessel is something with a known volume and time. If the pressure isn't too high, you could probably use a measuring cup.

Or something like this:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/accu-pour-measuring-pitcher-32-oz?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## TommyTester

@LawnSolo ... use a 1 gallon milk jug, Close enough. Should take 2-3 minutes to fill. Mark the time to fill.


----------



## LawnSolo

I apologize for my stupid answer. I had a busy day and I realized what you were asking for after I posted 

So it averaged between 2:00 to 2:20 minutes (MM:SS)per gallon.


----------



## adgattoni

LawnSolo said:


> TommyTester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally tried the GCI nozzle.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you measure the GPM with this nozzle/sprayer so when I run a test I'll make sure to cover your case?
> 
> What overlap did you end up using? Did you do it all in one pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have the means to measure GPM but if it helps, the sprayer model is Sprayer Plus 105E
> 
> I did one pass.
Click to expand...

Just fill up your sprayer tank with 1 gallon of water and time how long it takes to empty.


----------



## LawnSolo

> Just fill up your sprayer tank with 1 gallon of water and time how long it takes to empty.


Yeah, I was very busy yesterday and somehow the GPM word did not ring the bell for me :lol:

I tried and It averaged between 2:00 to 2:20 minutes (MM:SS)per gallon.


----------



## TommyTester

@g-man Nozzle has shipped; just $9.48. Should I test at a 12" height?? I think I heard GCI state that.


----------



## g-man

He seems to be using it closer to 20in in this video.

[Pete requested that links to his unlisted videos be removed]

I would think that you might need to use 5 gallon buckets to cover the 8ft distance. Remember that the nozzle is pointing up (opposite on how it is designed to be used).


----------



## TommyTester

@g-man .. at 11:15 or so in the video he mentions a nozzle height of 12-14 inches.

In his demo he is spraying 1 ounce per second = 0.47 GPM. I'll try to hold to that with my M4 sprayer.

Once I see the pattern, I will come up with a test method to match.


----------



## NeVs

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware
> g-man
> LawnSolo
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand the appeal, but most of my broadcast spraying is with foliar/contact products (e.g. PGR, iron, etc.), so it's not for me.
Click to expand...

Ware, you mention it is not for you. Out of curiosity, what is the difference between the turbojet facing forward vs the AIXR nozzle facing down. They both pretty much put out the same size droplets, So it comes down to spread distance? My new entry level mind thinks it comes down to walk speed/distance for comparable coverage. Walk half the distance, half the speed with Turbojet or walk twice the distance twice the speed with the AI nozzle?

I am only looking at these nozzles from a broadcast soil delivered product (GCF / K4L), not contact like herbicides.


----------



## Ware

NeVs said:


> Ware, you mention it is not for you. Out of curiosity, what is the difference between the turbojet facing forward vs the AIXR nozzle facing down. They both pretty much put out the same size droplets, So it comes down to spread distance? My new entry level mind thinks it comes down to walk speed/distance for comparable coverage. Walk half the distance, half the speed with Turbojet or walk twice the distance twice the speed with the AI nozzle?
> 
> I am only looking at these nozzles from a broadcast soil delivered product (GCF / K4L), not contact like herbicides.


When you say _turbojet_, I assume you are referring to the Turbo FloodJet? _Turbo_ and _Jet_ are common terms used across the TeeJet nozzle lineup (Turbo TeeJet, Turbo TwinJet, Turbo TeeJet Induction, etc).

If so, the Turbo FloodJets would work fine for soil applied/systemic products. You would just have to be the judge of whether or not you are achieving desirable spray uniformity when orienting the nozzle for maximum spread. I haven't seen a TeeJet chart that backs up the ~7-9 ft spray width you mentioned here, and I'm firmly in the camp that says getting the grass wet and achieving uniform coverage can be two very different things.


----------



## ksturfguy

Glad I saw @l@LawnSolo. Was considering purchasing the GCI sprayer along with the N-EXT products to apply to my 20,000 SQFT lawn but man 2 hours of walking around spraying and mixing stuff sounds like a major pain in the butt. Wonder if it would be any faster with the Ortho hose end sprayer?

Still want to purchase a backpack sprayer for maybe herbicides or maybe just a couple small area of yard for the N-EXT products but doubt I do the full 20,000 sqft. Might just buy some granular Humic Acid products and call it good.


----------



## CenlaLowell

ksturfguy said:


> Glad I saw @[email protected] Was considering purchasing the GCI sprayer along with the N-EXT products to apply to my 20,000 SQFT lawn but man 2 hours of walking around spraying and mixing stuff sounds like a major pain in the butt. Wonder if it would be any faster with the Ortho hose end sprayer?
> 
> Still want to purchase a backpack sprayer for maybe herbicides or maybe just a couple small area of yard for the N-EXT products but doubt I do the full 20,000 sqft. Might just buy some granular Humic Acid products and call it good.


I know what you mean. My lawn is 20k and to make it not a chore I break up my yard in sections. I split my yard into four sections and this makes it more enjoyable to spray.


----------



## Grass Clippins

g-man said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point. Do you think the it will need higher PSI for this to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> To make what happen? To get more gallons/M? If so you will need to switch to a higher gpm color nozzle. This will then need a pump capable of providing that gpm. Lastly, you will still have the compromise of drop size and even coverage of using a nozzle as it was not designed for.
Click to expand...

Eventually someone is going to do the math over there and figure it out, if the patent hasn't already gone through :lol: When running an 8 foot wide spray pattern on a nozzle that was intended to run a 4 foot wide spray pattern you are only getting half the coverage. I tried bringing this up on the GCI FB page but they kept deleting my post everything time I mentioned The Nozzle, I left shortly afterwards. Other than the nozzle hype I still think he has a good program.


----------



## g-man

@TommyTester plans to do a distribution test using The Nozzle. I hope it answers a lot of questions around this.


----------



## Grass Clippins

TommyTester said:


> @g-man .. at 11:15 or so in the video he mentions a nozzle height of 12-14 inches.
> 
> In his demo he is spraying 1 ounce per second = 0.47 GPM. I'll try to hold to that with my M4 sprayer.
> 
> Once I see the pattern, I will come up with a test method to match.


I don't understand why the GPM is so low compared to the chart. At 40PSI it should put out 102 oz per minute vs. 60. I wonder if those extra fitting drop the psi. Maybe I'm looking at the teejet chart incorrectly.


----------



## NeVs

Grass Clippins said:


> I don't understand why the GPM is so low compared to the chart. At 40PSI it should put out 102 oz per minute vs. 60. I wonder if those extra fitting drop the psi. Maybe I'm looking at the teejet chart incorrectly.


I'm pretty sure the sprayer he is using is max 30 psi, not 40. Still a discrepancy.

I have the model up from his sprayer and I question if it really holds that PSI.

My current nozzles dont achieve the gpm/psi they are rated for.

I've ordered the DFW wand, an XR, AIXR and a turbo flood jet.

I'll let you guys know what gpm I'm getting with each before swapping wands.


----------



## NeVs

Ware said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware, you mention it is not for you. Out of curiosity, what is the difference between the turbojet facing forward vs the AIXR nozzle facing down. They both pretty much put out the same size droplets, So it comes down to spread distance? My new entry level mind thinks it comes down to walk speed/distance for comparable coverage. Walk half the distance, half the speed with Turbojet or walk twice the distance twice the speed with the AI nozzle?
> 
> I am only looking at these nozzles from a broadcast soil delivered product (GCF / K4L), not contact like herbicides.
> 
> 
> 
> When you say _turbojet_, I assume you are referring to the Turbo FloodJet? _Turbo_ and _Jet_ are common terms used across the TeeJet nozzle lineup (Turbo TeeJet, Turbo TwinJet, Turbo TeeJet Induction, etc).
> 
> If so, the Turbo FloodJets would work fine for soil applied/systemic products. You would just have to be the judge of whether or not you are achieving desirable spray uniformity when orienting the nozzle for maximum spread. I haven't seen a TeeJet chart that backs up the ~7-9 ft spray width you mentioned here, and I'm firmly in the camp that says getting the grass wet and achieving uniform coverage can be two very different things.
Click to expand...

Yes, turbo flood jet.

You probably are right questioning the spray uniformity. Because with aiming it forward, you now have to axis to measure uniformity over.

I would imagine there is a larger variance in how far droplets travel.


----------



## Ware

NeVs said:


> Yes, turbo flood jet.
> 
> You probably are right questioning the spray uniformity. Because with aiming it forward, you now have to axis to measure uniformity over.
> 
> I would imagine there is a larger variance in how far droplets travel.


For general soil amendments it would probably be fine. For things like pre- or post-emergent herbicides, or any other product where localized over or under application could cause issues I would personally lean toward a more traditional setup.

I'm kind of spoiled with my Spreader-Mate. I have one calibration for everything I apply - I just change the nozzle type to control droplet size.


----------



## NeVs

Ware said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, turbo flood jet.
> 
> You probably are right questioning the spray uniformity. Because with aiming it forward, you now have to axis to measure uniformity over.
> 
> I would imagine there is a larger variance in how far droplets travel.
> 
> 
> 
> For general soil amendments it would probably be fine. For things like pre- or post-emergent herbicides, or any other product where localized over or under application could cause issues I would personally lean toward a more traditional setup.
> 
> I'm kind of spoiled with my Spreader-Mate. I have one calibration for everything I apply - I just change the nozzle type to control droplet size.
Click to expand...

I'll be curious to see how the Floodjet oriented down compares to the AIXR.

Been eyeing that spreader hard but it might be a while before I can convince my wife to let me get one of those!

Fortunately for me, she is the golfer who wanted Zoysia and selected Zorro... so she hasn't been able to argue getting a good powered reel mower! Cant wait, I cannot cut this Zorro below 2.25" with the fiskar push.


----------



## Xoque

I have this nozzle from Pete and it works very well. I spray 64 ounces in 54 seconds from both nozzles. I had to adjust walking speed down considerably and I do get a 7-8 foot wide pattern and it does not take long to spray large lawns. I use the cut-in nozzle first for the border and switch to the yellow one and proceed as normal. I am pleased with how it performs for sure.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Grass Clippins said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point. Do you think the it will need higher PSI for this to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> To make what happen? To get more gallons/M? If so you will need to switch to a higher gpm color nozzle. This will then need a pump capable of providing that gpm. Lastly, you will still have the compromise of drop size and even coverage of using a nozzle as it was not designed for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually someone is going to do the math over there and figure it out, if the patent hasn't already gone through :lol: When running an 8 foot wide spray pattern on a nozzle that was intended to run a 4 foot wide spray pattern you are only getting half the coverage. I tried bringing this up on the GCI FB page but they kept deleting my post everything time I mentioned The Nozzle, I left shortly afterwards. Other than the nozzle hype I still think he has a good program.
Click to expand...

10/8 update on comment above: when making the comment above I had not watched the video. I assumed that he had it set for 1 gal per 1K square feet, not 1 quart per 1K square feet. I guess the charts don't matter it this case. With that being said, I still think a contact tip would be a wise addition.


----------



## Noclssgt

so I just now came across this.
I got to open up my Strom backpack sprayer and nozzle assembly this morning for Christmas.
I tried to download the video but it didn't have a file format set, so thanks to the person above for posting the video.
I'm used to all my products saying apply at _x_oz/1gal per 1k sqft. The videos are stating to apply at 32oz or the novice even stated 64oz pe 1k sqft. so, not really sure how to ingest the rate changes here.
seems if I cut down to 32 or 64oz per 1k sqft I would have to make the product a lot stronger solution?



Grass Clippins said:


> Grass Clippins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make what happen? To get more gallons/M? If so you will need to switch to a higher gpm color nozzle. This will then need a pump capable of providing that gpm. Lastly, you will still have the compromise of drop size and even coverage of using a nozzle as it was not designed for.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually someone is going to do the math over there and figure it out, if the patent hasn't already gone through :lol: When running an 8 foot wide spray pattern on a nozzle that was intended to run a 4 foot wide spray pattern you are only getting half the coverage. I tried bringing this up on the GCI FB page but they kept deleting my post everything time I mentioned The Nozzle, I left shortly afterwards. Other than the nozzle hype I still think he has a good program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10/8 update on comment above: when making the comment above I had not watched the video. I assumed that he had it set for 1 gal per 1K square feet, not 1 quart per 1K square feet. I guess the charts don't matter it this case. With that being said, I still think a contact tip would be a wise addition.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grass Clippins

@nocab123 Yes...I believe so. That allows him to cover more ground without a refill, the down side would be a very low dilution ratio. I think a 4 gallon sprayer would allow you to cover 16,000 sq. feet at the 32oz rate? If you are spraying 12 oz of bio stem then that only allows for 20 oz of water (32-12=20)....or a 1.7:1 dilution ratio.

1.7:1 is a good Egg Nog to Liquor Ratio but I'd watch what I sprayed at the dose. Check my math I've been hitting the Nog since 8am... :bandit: His yard looks pretty good though so it's very likely that I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Is Pete's calibrations also taking into consideration his natural adjuvant, which claims that you can use less product, therefore have to apply less per 1k?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Is Pete's calibrations also taking into consideration his natural adjuvant, which claims that you can use less product, therefore have to apply less per 1k?


Yes it is. Most people, including myself, will not want to spend money on his natural adjuvant. I stopped using the assembly and just went to the AIC and XRC teejet tips.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@CenlaLowell I agree on the "natural adjuvant" piece. I guess people are buying it if he's still selling it. To the best of my knowledge it's just Tournament Ready repackaged and sold at a 300% markup. Tournament ready seams to be the only product, I saw, that claims the adjuvant itself was good for the health of the plant. I'm not knocking him, he's just trying to be compensated for his time, I get it.

@Scagfreedom48z+ I think they (GCI) claim the fungicides and herbicides can go down at a low rate with the adjuvant but the bio stems seem to be on the same schedule as LCN and range from 6 to 12 ounces per 1K square feet.

Early Spring: 
6 to 9 ounces of Air8
3 to 6 ounces of RGS

Spring:
3 ounces of RGS
3 or 6 ounces of MicroGreene

Summer:
3 to 6 ounces of RGS

Late Summer:
3 to 6 ounces of RGS
3 to 6 ounces of MicroGreene

Fall:
6 ounces of RGS
9 ounces of Air8


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Grass Clippins said:


> @CenlaLowell I agree on the "natural adjuvant" piece. I guess people are buying it if he's still selling it. To the best of my knowledge it's just Tournament Ready repackaged and sold at a 300% markup. Tournament ready seams to be the only product, I saw, that claims the adjuvant itself was good for the health of the plant. I'm not knocking him, he's just trying to be compensated for his time, I get it.
> 
> @Scagfreedom48z+ I think they (GCI) claim the fungicides and herbicides can go down at a low rate with the adjuvant but the bio stems seem to be on the same schedule as LCN and range from 6 to 12 ounces per 1K square feet.
> 
> Early Spring:
> 6 to 9 ounces of Air8
> 3 to 6 ounces of RGS
> 
> Spring:
> 3 ounces of RGS
> 3 or 6 ounces of MicroGreene
> 
> Summer:
> 3 to 6 ounces of RGS
> 
> Late Summer:
> 3 to 6 ounces of RGS
> 3 to 6 ounces of MicroGreene
> 
> Fall:
> 6 ounces of RGS
> 9 ounces of Air8


Anyone try his natural adjuvant with herbicide/pesticide at a lower rate with results?


----------



## O_Poole

Grass Clippins said:


> @CenlaLowell I agree on the "natural adjuvant" piece. I guess people are buying it if he's still selling it. To the best of my knowledge it's just Tournament Ready repackaged and sold at a 300% markup. Tournament ready seams to be the only product, I saw, that claims the adjuvant itself was good for the health of the plant. I'm not knocking him, he's just trying to be compensated for his time, I get it.
> 
> @Scagfreedom48z+ I think they (GCI) claim the fungicides and herbicides can go down at a low rate with the adjuvant but the bio stems seem to be on the same schedule as LCN and range from 6 to 12 ounces per 1K square feet.
> 
> Early Spring:
> 6 to 9 ounces of Air8
> 3 to 6 ounces of RGS
> 
> Spring:
> 3 ounces of RGS
> 3 or 6 ounces of MicroGreene
> 
> Summer:
> 3 to 6 ounces of RGS
> 
> Late Summer:
> 3 to 6 ounces of RGS
> 3 to 6 ounces of MicroGreene
> 
> Fall:
> 6 ounces of RGS
> 9 ounces of Air8


@Grass Clippins it is repackaged at 100% markup.. it is not Tournament Google "THE Natural Aduvant"


----------



## Grass Clippins

@O_Poole I Googled "THE Natural Adjuvant" but it only brings up the GCI site. Google may put that at the top for me because I have been to his site multiple time. Would you mind to copy and paste a link? I'm curious to see the source of this $1.25/ounce magic. Tournament Ready is $0.57/ounce (price comparison is based on 5 gallon pricing, assuming someone is willing to pay $800 for 5 gallons of Natural Adjuvant).


----------



## O_Poole

Grass Clippins said:


> @O_Poole I Googled "THE Natural Adjuvant" but it only brings up the GCI site. Google may put that at the top for me because I have been to his site multiple time. Would you mind to copy and paste a link? I'm curious to see the source of this $1.25/ounce magic. Tournament Ready is $0.57/ounce (price comparison is based on 5 gallon pricing, assuming someone is willing to pay $800 for 5 gallons of Natural Adjuvant).


Yes sir it's on the 2nd page.. PM sent.. I did pick up 5 gallons at 600.00 shipped going to try it this year on my 3 acres of Tall Fescue..


----------



## O_Poole

Permagreen low gear nozzle.. One on left

You can build the same thing for less then 20.00 from Gregson-Clark 
4193A-PP-5-50SS.. strainer 5 psi check valve $5.00
TF-VP4.. turbo floodjet $4.00
CP8027-NYB.. Nylon Cap fits sprayer's plus $1.00


----------



## Grass Clippins

:lol: Sneaky Pete Strikes Again :lol:

I guess the $98 price tag includes a $78 YouTube Celebrity Handling Charge. Reminds me of those old Dell Commercials.

https://youtu.be/sB5WPhSiVBE


----------



## N LA Hacker

What's that whole rig look like? I'm intrigued.


----------



## O_Poole

N LA Hacker said:


> What's that whole rig look like? I'm intrigued.


My Permagreen?


----------



## N LA Hacker

Ah. That's slick. Do you have all of the nozzles hooked up to a manifold that you can just select which one you want to spray from?


----------



## O_Poole

N LA Hacker said:


> Ah. That's slick. Do you have all of the nozzles hooked up to a manifold that you can just select which one you want to spray from?


Yes Sir a 4 way valve selected..
low gear trim "Low gear is a fast walk"
low gear wide.. AKA "Sneaky secret nozzle"
High gear trim
High gear wide


----------



## N LA Hacker

I have a "secret" nozzle too.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Being honest this is something I wish I had never purchased. There's no way in hell you can get 100% percent coverage the way he explains it.


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man

O_Poole said:


> Grass Clippins said:
> 
> 
> 
> @O_Poole I Googled "THE Natural Adjuvant" but it only brings up the GCI site. Google may put that at the top for me because I have been to his site multiple time. Would you mind to copy and paste a link? I'm curious to see the source of this $1.25/ounce magic. Tournament Ready is $0.57/ounce (price comparison is based on 5 gallon pricing, assuming someone is willing to pay $800 for 5 gallons of Natural Adjuvant).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir it's on the 2nd page.. PM sent.. I did pick up 5 gallons at 600.00 shipped going to try it this year on my 3 acres of Tall Fescue..
Click to expand...

Hey Guys. Have you seen this product (https://www.plantfoodco.com/golf-professional-turf/products/biostimulants/omega/)? It seems like the closest thing to the GCI/O2YS adjuvant. Just wondering if anyone has used it and the price on it? It's a pro product, so I'm not sure how hard it is for DIY guy to get a hold of it.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@GA_Fescue_Man Hey. @O_Poole opened my eyes to this snuff a few days ago and I've doing some research. I will create a topic on Chitosan


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man

Grass Clippins said:


> @GA_Fescue_Man Hey. @O_Poole opened my eyes to this snuff a few days ago and I've doing some research. I will create a topic on Chitosan


Sounds good. Did not mean to derail the thread. Thanks.


----------



## O_Poole

LawnSolo said:


> So I finally tried the GCI nozzle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say, Yes, it could spray up to 7 or 8 feet wide but it did not translate on the grass. I think 4 feet spray wide was my happy spot.
> 
> All in all I was able to complete 20K in roughly 2 hours (The biggest time waster was me mixing the liquids) vs. 6+ hours it used to take me with other nozzles.


Does the same thing for under 20 bucks shipped to your door! Direct fit for SprayerPlus call Gregson-Clark


----------



## Grass Clippins

@O_Poole $78 dollars less AND you don't have two pointless 90 degree turns reducing pressure....you should patent that.


----------



## sanders4617

Can't comment too much on the engineering or anything that goes with the nozzle assembly. I'll say I was one who got pulled into buying one last Summer. I've sprayed Glyphosate using the "8ft flood" or whatever it is... took me no time to spray 5k sq ft and I had about 98% kill if not more. Not sure how that translates to PGR, Iron, Liquid Fert... but it did that job very well.

I'll find out how it does with pre emergent this season. I spent the money, but it's all good. Can't stress over any of that. We buy a lot of stuff that costs WAY less to put together than what we paid.

Hopefully it proves good. Otherwise, I'll change out my nozzles to something better.


----------



## CenlaLowell

sanders4617 said:


> Can't comment too much on the engineering or anything that goes with the nozzle assembly. I'll say I was one who got pulled into buying one last Summer. I've sprayed Glyphosate using the "8ft flood" or whatever it is... took me no time to spray 5k sq ft and I had about 98% kill if not more. Not sure how that translates to PGR, Iron, Liquid Fert... but it did that job very well.
> 
> I'll find out how it does with pre emergent this season. I spent the money, but it's all good. Can't stress over any of that. We buy a lot of stuff that costs WAY less to put together than what we paid.
> 
> Hopefully it proves good. Otherwise, I'll change out my nozzles to something better.


This is definitely the way I now look at it. I was not educated with sprayers before I purchased this and now I know better. I still use it but only for N ext products.


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit

So what are you guys using now to spray non N-ext products? I own this sprayer nozzle as well and have always wondered how effective it would be for pre-emergents, post emergents, fungicides, etc. 
Do you guys mix your products at the oz per gallon rate, or do you follow Pete's suggestion of oz per quart?


----------



## Dkrem

Ge0rdi3brit said:


> So what are you guys using now to spray non N-ext products? I own this sprayer nozzle as well and have always wondered how effective it would be for pre-emergents, post emergents, fungicides, etc.
> Do you guys mix your products at the oz per gallon rate, or do you follow Pete's suggestion of oz per quart?


My Northstar tow sprayer came with those white fan 4.0 tips from the manufacturer. I've used them to spray everything with it.


----------



## Hoosier

@Ge0rdi3brit I use a hose end sprayer for the N-ext products, mostly because I don't have irrigation, so can't get every area watered in with .25-.5 inches of water, unless I get lucky and time it right before a big rain. I've found that this one sprays the best (Chapin G362 - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UER1S2I/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1) but have to use a funnel to fill it, and it's only 16oz, which isn't big enough to do each section of my yard all at once. So, I've been using the Ortho one that you can get at Lowe's/HD for about $10. When that one craps out after a few uses, I'm going to try the Chameleon one to see if that's any better (https://www.amazon.com/RL-Flo-Master-36HE6-Chameleon-Sprayer/dp/B01B174GKA/ref=sr_1_2?crid=1L82G3U2NISSL&keywords=chameleon+hose+end+sprayer&qid=1553431836&s=lawn-garden&sprefix=chamel%2Clawngarden%2C156&sr=1-2).

If one of the companies that makes sprayers would make a quality hose end sprayer, even one that cost $30-50 or so, I think there would be a market for that in the DIY market, but I've yet to find one.


----------



## Greendoc

@Hoosier The threads on the Chapin hose end sprayer are very similar if not identical to the threads on a 2 liter soda bottle. Before I got all of my commercial spray equipment, I used that type of hose end sprayer to apply liquid fertilizers at home. All I had to do was find some tubing to go to the bottom of the soda bottle.


----------



## mre_man_76

LawnSolo said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very interested on buying the GCI nozzle but I haven't been able to see a picture or a video of how it works. I have 20,000 sq ft and would love to buy one of those.
> 
> Would you mind posting a picture of it and also how much do you like the nozzle? Every time I use my 4 gals back sprayer takes me easily like 6 hours or more.
> 
> -Thanks in Advance!
> 
> 
> 
> When I get home again I will do that for you. I think he was trying to patent it, I guess, so that's why he never put a picture of it up. That's my thinking anyhow, but most people will like the nozzle assembly. I use it for everything except herbcides. The spray pattern is eight feet wide so I can usually do my yard in about twenty minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You good sir! Spraying in few minutes would be my dream. I normally take a day off so I can spray my lawn
Click to expand...

@CenlaLowell I'm interested in this nozzle assembly as well for the efficiency factor. Can you elaborate a bit more on use for everything except herbicides and why? So safe to assume you use it for blanket liquid feet apps, fungicides and insecticides if needed?


----------



## Xoque

I have Pete's nozzle assembly and it works great for me. I also use the natural adjuvant. And there are others mentioned here that chemically appear to be same product. I have a vacant lot across the street that is 3K sq/ft and have obtained permission to experiment on it. It was a weed lab for me. But I purposefully went to the lowest rate using Celsius and the NA after lower the tank pH. It did a great job burning down almost all the weeds in 14 days. My calibrated application rate was just under 32oz per 1000sq/ft. given my walking speed.


----------



## mre_man_76

Got the nozzle assembly last week. Sprayed 10,000 sq ft yesterday in roughly 20 min, which includes mixing time. It's too early to judge in terms of how consistent the spray pattern is as I await the results of the bio stims I put down but in terms of efficiency nothing beats it. That job normally takes me almost 2 hours. I'm exactly like you, 32oz per 1000 sq/ft. One major concern is the trim nozzle. The flow rate is exactly the same as the broadcast tip. Rehecked, and triple checked with the same results. Only way to use it without having to change mix ratios per the broadcast tip calibration(main reason why I got the assembly is for efficiency) is to spray across 125 sq/ft in 4 secs. Needless to say way more micro-green and green effect was put down around the outlines (should make a great domination line, lol). Has anyone tried calibrating the trim nozzle and get approximately the same ounce per second as the broadcast tip? Sent them yesterday evening and was surprised I got a response about an hour and a half later. He shared some concerns he has with the white tip and said he is currently working on an updated trim nozzle. He said it will be released soon.

Again, very encouraged by how efficient the nozzle is just can't give it the complete stamp of approval until after a couple of days once the results from my application shows in the grass. If I get consistent, even color response across the entire (other than the boarders of course due to excess product going down) lawn then I'll be super excited.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Looking at the 32oz or even 64oz per 1M application, would that be enough water and chemical for 1M?

I look at my spreadermate and I'm getting an easy gallon per 1M with a 2.5 mph walk.


----------



## mre_man_76

It's certainly enough water but really depends on the application. For most 7:1 dilution rate apps it's fine. For something that requires say a 21:1 dilution rate you risk burn I guess depending on the chemical. Following the label recommendation rate of whatever product you're putting down is the best practice.


----------



## O_Poole

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Looking at the 32oz or even 64oz per 1M application, would that be enough water and chemical for 1M?
> 
> I look at my spreadermate and I'm getting an easy gallon per 1M with a 2.5 mph walk.


If you want 64oz go with the green nozzle.. White band nozzle is 32oz 
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/tf-vs7-5-turbo-floodjet-wide-angle-flat


----------



## Naidu

Seems like GCI changed their configuration now it includes:

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/tf-vs3-turbo-floodjet-wide-angle-flat

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/25600-6-nyr-yellow-cap-gasket

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/11-16-16-female-teejet-x-quick-teejet-adapter

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/tt11004-vp-turbo-teejet-wide-angle-flat

With 105EX i wonder why pressure isn't high to get higher GPM?


----------



## O_Poole

@Naidu Is this new set up for the flowzone? My FlowZone pushes way more then my Sprayerplus


----------



## Naidu

@O_Poole Sprayer Plus 105EX. Which FlowZone model do you have and are you using flood jet nozzle? I am doing 32 Oz in about 38 secs with that nozzle, I am going to try to replace FloodJet with TF-VS5 or TF-VS7.5 and see if I can increase my walk speed a bit. I don't want sprayer that sprays too fast or it won't cover 100% of my yard on 4 gallon tank.


----------



## mre_man_76

Will this work for my4sons like the old design did? Can't use the old design. The broadcast nozzle worked as advertised but too high of an output from the trim nozzle.


----------



## Naidu

@mre_man_76 It should be little bit less because of TF-VS3.

Anyone know what this circled part is?


----------



## Grass Clippins

That thing could use a couple more 90 degree angle bends....


----------



## mre_man_76

Naidu said:


> @mre_man_76 It should be little bit less because of TF-VS3.
> 
> Anyone know what this circled part is?


This looks like the exact same trimmer from the old nozzle assembly.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

I was looking at the custom gci turf academy sprayer nozzle assembly. Seems Pete has a custom set up that appears to work pretty good. Has any one put it on a chapin backpack sprayer wand or any other brand other than strom(which they sell).


----------



## Ware

@Bigdrumnc I merged your post with this topic.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Bigdrumnc said:


> I was looking at the custom gci turf academy sprayer nozzle assembly. Seems Pete has a custom set up that appears to work pretty good. Has any one put it on a chapin backpack sprayer wand or any other brand other than strom(which they sell).


Search this website you can build it for 15-20$ I believe. I have it, stop using it a long time ago. Go to the nozzle discussion, so you can get plenty of education on this topic.

Good luck


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Ok thanks! So this has been out for a while is just easier to use a ortho hose end for the next products (what I have been doing all along)?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Bigdrumnc said:


> Ok thanks! So this has been out for a while is just easier to use a ortho hose end for the next products (what I have been doing all along)?


You can, but there's plenty of products that you will need a sprayer and nozzles of some sort


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Naidu said:


> Seems like GCI changed their configuration now it includes:
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/tf-vs3-turbo-floodjet-wide-angle-flat
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/25600-6-nyr-yellow-cap-gasket
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/11-16-16-female-teejet-x-quick-teejet-adapter
> Is this every thing I need to make one, if I wanted to go this route?
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/tt11004-vp-turbo-teejet-wide-angle-flat
> 
> With 105EX i wonder why pressure isn't high to get higher GPM?


Is this every thing I would need to make one, if I wanted to go this route? Are there any parts excluded in this list? Thanks!


----------



## Pemt13

CenlaLowell said:


> Search this website you can build it for 15-20$ I believe. I have it, stop using it a long time ago. Go to the nozzle discussion, so you can get plenty of education on this topic.
> 
> Good luck


So what do you now use? Just curious because I, too, have the GCI sprayer nozzle and sprayers plus.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Pemt13 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Search this website you can build it for 15-20$ I believe. I have it, stop using it a long time ago. Go to the nozzle discussion, so you can get plenty of education on this topic.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you now use? Just curious because I, too, have the GCI sprayer nozzle and sprayers plus.
Click to expand...

I use TT nozzles for most stuff. XR for herbicides. When You read the discussion it will give you plenty of information about nozzles, walking spacing, and the what not. There is no fast way to put down chemicals only the correct way.

Good luck


----------



## OCDTurf77

I'm looking at making one of these rigs up for a SOLO 417LI (36psi lo/62psi hi setting)battery sprayer to spray liquid fertilizer(Griggs). I'm looking at a grey TeeJet Turbo Flood (grey)nozzle with a quick cap. What I cannot figure out is what the thread size is to put on the quick attach -see below- (I think it's either 1/4" or 3/8"). If it's 3/8" what other options are available? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Matthew_73

I just want a nozzle that will spray 5' I got the two nozzles AIXR11004VP and XR11004VS Either I am using the pump wrong, or simply not getting to figure out how a spray nozzle gets 5, 6 or 8 ft out a pump

I am using the YT25E from Sprayers Plus.. at 30 psi


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Matthew_73 You've got to use a flood jet to get those girthy swaths.


----------



## LawnDetail

So I run my tip at about knee height. When I use the trim tip (red) it sprays down and slightly out in front of me. Then when I use the full pass tip (green) On proper pressure setting it sprays down slightly towards me, getting quite a bit of product on myself. Is there an adjustment I can make to the tip or just hold the wand higher. Thanks for input.


----------



## Matthew_73

@LawnSolo



LawnSolo said:


> So I finally tried the GCI nozzle.


I am new to this, but what is the angled plastic piece for? I am looking for 5-6' swath... I have the 2 gallon version of that sprayer.. How would I or what would I need to do to only get 5-6' swath?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Matthew_73 said:


> @LawnSolo
> 
> 
> 
> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally tried the GCI nozzle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this, but what is the angled plastic piece for? I am looking for 5-6' swath... I have the 2 gallon version of that sprayer.. How would I or what would I need to do to only get 5-6' swath?
Click to expand...

Nothing that assembly should get you that, mine did. It's inconsistent spray droplets and you will NOT get good coverage.


----------



## Naidu

Anyone have parts for strom-sprayer-nozzle-conversion-kit is it still using same teejet nozzle and coverage any better with storm?


----------



## Grass Clippins

GCI Sprayer-BuddySpray Buddy.....If I were a betting man I'd put money on it looking a lot like the Gregson-Clark Sprayer-Mate. Nice guy but he doesn't strike me as something who's ever had an original thought. I guess we'll get a look at it as soon as it gets back from the US Patent Office :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

I have a question that I've been pondering. The permagreen uses the same flood jet tips and supposedly gets good coverage so why wouldn't Pete's assembly get the same type of coverage????


----------



## Greendoc

The pump on a Permagreen has a capacity of 2 GPM at 40 PSI. If I am not mistaken, the pumps on electric backpack sprayers top out at 1 GPM or lower. I recently tried a Turbo Turfjet rated for 0.8 GPM on my engine drive backpack. Set my regulator to 40 PSI. Result was a very wide spray pattern with a lot of drift. The droplets that did land on the turf were very large but falling rather far apart. That 0.8 GPM floodjet is equivalent to the one used on the Permagreen.


----------



## Naidu

Greendoc said:


> The pump on a Permagreen has a capacity of 2 GPM at 40 PSI. If I am not mistaken, the pumps on electric backpack sprayers top out at 1 GPM or lower. I recently tried a Turbo Turfjet rated for 0.8 GPM on my engine drive backpack. Set my regulator to 40 PSI. Result was a very wide spray pattern with a lot of drift. The droplets that did land on the turf were very large but falling rather far apart. That 0.8 GPM floodjet is equivalent to the one used on the Permagreen.


That is like 32 oz per ~18.75 secs. Currently 105ex does 32 in double that time.


----------



## Greendoc

Open flow or under 40 PSI pressure? Electric diaphragm pumps have a performance curve where they can either have a high volume or high pressure.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ok, I'm lost. I'm also wondering how are they spraying Celsius with a permagreen getting good results using the flood jet when that nozzle is only rated for systemic???

I don't know what my sprayers plus gpm. I'm just trying to get an understanding for what works and doesn't and why ...


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Ok, I'm lost. I'm also wondering how are they spraying Celsius with a permagreen getting good results using the flood jet when that nozzle is only rated for systemic???
> 
> I don't know what my sprayers plus gpm. I'm just trying to get an understanding for what works and doesn't and why ...


Most nozzles will deliver results. Some are just better suited for more uniform coverage on the plant leaf (smaller droplets) and some are better suited for soil applied products (larger droplets).

Drift management is also an important consideration (larger droplets drift less), as well as orifice size (application rate) and operating pressure (application rate, and to some extent droplet size).

There are many nozzle options, and infinite combinations when you factor in ground speed and operating pressure. It is ultimately up to each applicator to make those choices.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@CenlaLowell _"Two of the three active ingredients in CELSIUS WG HERBICIDE (thiencarbazone-methyl and iodosulfuron-methyl-sodium) inhibit acetolactate synthase (ALS)"_ that was taken from the label. I believe that makes Celsius a systemic herbicide.....? The turbo flood jet is ranked "very good" for systemic post-emergent herbicides. I'm not sure why but I believe that's due to photo-toxicity, that may be completely wrong but it sounds nice. Hopefully someone will correct or verify this information.

I have a Solo 433 Motorized Backpack Sprayer, similar to @Greendoc, and I have gotten to the point of spraying everything with (1) Red Flood Jet, I need a boom. Most of what I spray is either a soil applied herbicide, systemic post emergent herbicide, or systemic fungicide. All of which are rate very Good or Excellent for the Flood Jet when paired with the appropriate pump. The results are good enough. I imagine that if I used the white flood jet I would get less the than good enough results but finish a lot quicker. The flood jet is easy to administer for someone like me and that's probably why GCI went with it on their nozzle.

The evolution of things seems to be that people start getting into lawn care and want to cut cost so they move from the spreader to the backpack sprayer. They then get tired of toting the backpack around so they then move into a tow behind sprayer with a boom or go to the spreader-mate. I commented on the latest GCI Youtube Video and he didn't deny the Spray Buddy being Spreader-Mate knock off, we'll see. I'm all for some competition in the market to drive the price down.


----------

